# 200kg squat for reps!



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Been 4 weeks since i got for 180kg for 6 so i thought i'd try 200kg for reps!

Called it quits at 5, head felt like it was going to expload and had glitter vision (not the singer!) :lol:

All comments welcome, form etc


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

You made that look pretty easy.


----------



## tree frog (Apr 3, 2008)

Good going.....plenty more to come from you by the looks of things :thumb:


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

strong legs mate i would start thinking about wrapping your knees up

also get some decent shoes without any cushioning

i usually wear boots to train in .. i got some adidas tygun boxing boots which have no cushioning in the sole

keep it up mate well done


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

ShaunMc said:


> strong legs mate i would start thinking about wrapping your knees up
> 
> also get some decent shoes without any cushioning
> 
> ...


Thought about wrapping the knees but (like all things you read) i see conflicting information about how wraps can cause more damage?

Dorian yates apparently used to be anti straps or something?

I agree with the footwear! My trainers are essentially running shoes with an inch of foam to cushion them.

Boxing boots are easy to get hold of, used to do MMA so i know a few places... 

Cheers shaun


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

i rely a bit on wraps as i had a cartilage op two years ago and couldnt train legs for a year... i have grade 3 osteoarthritis in both knees thru years of playing football and running when i was younger (also hereditry) so wrapping is the only way i can squat now

thats a really strong squat without wraps and u could easily do more for a single with wraps .. but i know how it is and its easy to get caught up in the weight game

good lifting mate i found squats really brought my legs up .. at 6 foot my legs always looked skinny but now they look much better


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

That looked like a walk in the park for you. Im sure theres plenty more in the tank. Are you feelin anything in the knees, thats some heavy weight made to look easy


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Thought about wrapping the knees but (like all things you read) i see conflicting information about how wraps can cause more damage?
> 
> Dorian yates apparently used to be anti straps or something?


Every video i've seen Dorian training in he has been wearing a strap our support of somekind!


----------



## 360evo (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome squatting dude.. Looking like theres plenty more in the tank


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

You are blessed with good stength in the squat - you'd make a good powerlifter if you put your mind to it. What's your bench and deadlift like?

You could certainly do a comp in the New Year without hindering your bodybuilding goals - see Supercell's new journal for example.

P.M me if your interested at all.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

xzx said:


> That looked like a walk in the park for you. Im sure theres plenty more in the tank. Are you feelin anything in the knees, thats some heavy weight made to look easy


LOL :laugh:

It didnt feel like it lol...

no bad feelings in the knees, to be honest i was thinking more about the pressure building up in my head than the load on my legs!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Porky Pie said:


> You are blessed with good stength in the squat - you'd make a good powerlifter if you put your mind to it. What's your bench and deadlift like?
> 
> You could certainly do a comp in the New Year without hindering your bodybuilding goals - see Supercell's new journal for example.
> 
> P.M me if your interested at all.


hey pork pie (reminds me of the Desmonds when i say that)

bench is 165 for 2 reps and deadlift is 150kg for 12 reps (only stuck to high reps).

i love building up on my strength work and will be entering my gyms powerlifting comp if they hold it in december, in the new year i will be focusing 100% on ym cutting down for a show.

i wont rule it out for next year though, cheers :beer:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey pork pie (reminds me of the Desmonds when i say that)
> 
> bench is 165 for 2 reps and deadlift is 150kg for 12 reps (only stuck to high reps).
> 
> ...


Good luck with your goals - PP


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Youre only gonna go up from that weight as you have considerably strong legs. But; I would really consider protecting the knees. At that weight, one little knee injury will really fvck you up and set you back months after all the great work you've done to get where you are.

Theres an old sayin, "prevention is better than the cure"

Anyways, well done mate thats fvckin awsome.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

i hate you and your perfect form and if i ever meet you will be forced to tap you out:whistling:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome lift mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Excellent form mate.

I would not use wraps unless you need to.

The things Dorian is wearing are knee sleeves, just to keep heat in the joint, I use these too, as my knees are f*cked.

The TK ones are the best I've ever seen, do not give you support, just keep the joint warm.

http://www.prowriststraps.com/tk_knee_bands_tommy_kono_knee_bands_support


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice lift..

i cant squat heavy for sh1t I hate squatting! infact I hate training legs to be honest


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Excellent form mate.
> 
> I would not use wraps unless you need to.
> 
> ...


cool, i'll have a gander at these at lunch time... :beer:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Good form bro, as others have said you made it look easy..reckon you had 7 possibly 8 there! Good going!


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thats a good squat bro....you made that look easy!!!!

plenty more weight to be done for you!!!

i was doing 6 reps on that weight,but felt my form going after the 4th,my back was forwarding slightly,so did stick to 180's....as i pulled something in my right tear-drop muscle (vastus medialis) 6wk ago...

bro,think you could easy get 2-3 out of 220kg....and a one rep max,could be much heavier....very impressive!!!!

i think squats and deadlifts amongst others are the best overall builders....do update on any heavier lifts!!!!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice lifting mate. Have you got a year end target?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

I am impressed i was not expecting such depth.

Nothing to say besides well done:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Apollo said:


> Nice lifting mate. Have you got a year end target?


no target, just carry on with my current diet and training until new year then begin the slow cut for the titan in july 



Con said:


> I am impressed i was not expecting such depth.
> 
> Nothing to say besides well done:thumbup1:


lol, hi con :laugh:

cheers mate



bulkaholic said:


> Excellent lifting mate:thumb: Looking forward to seeing more to come


hopefully get 220 and even a single 240 in december...we'll see! :thumb:



anabolic ant said:


> thats a good squat bro....you made that look easy!!!!
> 
> plenty more weight to be done for you!!!
> 
> ...


cheers Ant, ouch, sounds nasty...luckily felt little in the legs, just thta my head felt like it was going to expload! :tongue:

will do, i'll throw more vids as and when 

cheers guys!


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

mm impresive squat good technique to


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice squatting mate


----------

